# Operation Flying Ace



## 37fleetwood

At the latest Cyclone Coaster Swap Meet Marty Donated this Flying Ace to the Southern California Huffman Rescue.
my hope is to get it running for the Yosemite ride.

here's how it came:






Here's one day into the project:


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Nice!!


----------



## cyclingday

Looking good, Scott!


----------



## slick

Looks great Scott. That guard looks like it was meant to be on there with the raised ribs like the tank. I would just add fenders and call it done.


----------



## 37fleetwood

I'm thinking that as I get closer to painting the Super Streamline I'll put all of the cool but incorrect parts that are on it onto this one. I already moved the handlebar and chain guard.
you're right Chris, the guard looks like it's always been there. I have no plans to clean it much or paint anything. I'll probably put the fenders off of the Super Streamline on it and try to find another set to paint. since it's airplane themed I may put a propeller on it. anyway, here are the fenders on the streamline. I may move them over tonight. it's a sad statement of just how much crap I still have that I can go out back and scrounge up all of the parts to build a bike from a frame and fork!


----------



## 37fleetwood

today's photos:


----------



## 37fleetwood

todays photo. fenders completely installed. bars and stem sorted. now for the wheels!


----------



## silvertonguedevil

Wow! It's just about falling together!


----------



## cyclingday

After being stripped, kicked around and beaten, then thrown in and out of the back of couple of different vans, this bike was used and abused, and treated like garbage.
Scott, you have given salvation and dignity to this poor unloved carcass. 
Now the Flying Ace will soar again. You have done a noble thing. Three cheers! to the California Huffman Rescue Society.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Thanks Marty. the Huffman Rescue thing was kind of a joke but has proven itself to be too true.
no photos yesterday or today. I've been cleaning hub and bottom bracket parts. today I'll be building wheels.
so, until tomorrow...


----------



## Joe Buffardi

All is good Inwill be gettng the Firestone non the 14th


----------



## 37fleetwood

ok, a small poll while the hub parts are soaking. 

tires:
1 black wall tires
2 white wall tires
3  red tires

pedals:
I have...
1 repop Signal pedals
2 repop Persons aero pedals
3 NOS Wald cheapies
4 Torrington 8's
5 Torrington Meteors

seat:
yeah, well, I really don't have a seat yet... :o


----------



## 37fleetwood

sorry for posting three in a row, but here's the Firestone ad for the bike...


----------



## fordmike65

Tires:Black
Pedals:Meteors or T8's

Option #2:
Just pick up a complete bike for $28.95!


----------



## Joe Buffardi

All is good!! My firestone shipped out yesterday!! Horrayy!!


----------



## 37fleetwood

Good news Joe!

a small update, not exciting, but necessary.


----------



## 37fleetwood

as it just so happens, I have a set of the Huffman silver painted rims. so I built the wheels this afternoon.


----------



## rustycruiser

Looking fantastic, thank you for taking the time to post it all!


----------



## Tim the Skid

great project! I'd go with blackwalls and the Torrington 8's....


----------



## 37fleetwood

got sidetracked with the Yosemite ride and a few other things but I'm back on track. I haven't hurried too much because I have everything, just need to assemble and adjust.
here's what's new.
I did a full assembly to make sure I wasn't missing anything. now I'm going back through and adding grease and adjusting.
I made a few necessary choices. I went with black wall tires and a set of Torrington Meteor pedals like the ad shows.
there are still a few choices left to make, but here's a photo shot today.


----------



## slick

I love it!! Came out GREAT!


----------



## 37fleetwood

took it on the Cyclone Coaster ride last Sunday. it rode flawlessly. I need the correct bars and a few other things, but it's up and running, I'll switch things out as I find them.


----------



## 37fleetwood

an update! new bars new seat and a propeller!
got a set of more correct longhorn style bars, found a bell-cup seat, proper grips and made the call and modified my old broken prop to fit the new prop.
next update may have more changes, always heading toward more true to the original configuration.








and a video!

[video=youtube;e83dvSBs56U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e83dvSBs56U&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## 37fleetwood

UPDATE!
ok, it might not look like much, but this is a huge update. in an interesting twist of fate, this bike that was parted out was reassembled with parts from the Huffman rescue's parts donor pile. this last weekend the owner of the original fenders and chain guard was impressed that I got the old girl back flying and gave them to me. of course I need to find replacements for him for his project, but this one is now back with all of it's original sheet metal. only thing missing now that I can think of is the original small Winner light.


----------



## bikewhorder

37fleetwood said:


> UPDATE!
> ok, it might not look like much, but this is a huge update. in an interesting twist of fate, this bike that was parted out was reassembled with parts from the Huffman rescue's parts donor pile. this last weekend the owner of the original fenders and chain guard was impressed that I got the old girl back flying and gave them to me. of course I need to find replacements for him for his project, but this one is now back with all of it's original sheet metal. only thing missing now that I can think of is the original small Winner light.




Always nice to see entropy thrown in reverse!


----------



## RJWess

I know you are going for the correct configuration, but that feathered chain guard looked sweet on this bike.


----------



## rustystone2112

*flying ace*

Wondering if you were interested in selling the DELTA DOMINATOR headlight,  looks like your not using it on your FLYING ACE anymore.
I would love to add it to my DELTA collection if you don't have any plans for it.
I have a nice working bottom half, been looking for a top half with lens for some time. 
THANK YOU.


----------



## azbug-i

very awesome !! also cant get enough of the super streamline


----------



## 37fleetwood

another step forward


----------



## Iverider

I love the clean simplicity of this bike.


----------



## 37fleetwood




----------



## Freqman1

Way to stay with it Scott! Bike looks nice and your not likely to see another one parked next to you at the ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood

Freqman1 said:


> Way to stay with it Scott! Bike looks nice and your not likely to see another one parked next to you at the ride. V/r Shawn



funny, the bike I never sought is the bike I've ended up with. I am however considering letting it go to a new home if anyone is interested, there's another deal brewing that makes more sense for me.
in a way, it's sad. I am conflicted, on the one hand, my desire not to ride what everyone else is riding, is tending to keep me from the bikes I love. if I lived anywhere but where I do, the rarity of these bikes would be assured, but here, they're as common as a Phantom.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Ok, I'm going to make this official, this bike is available to a good home. I'm asking $2500obo minus the propeller.
it's a 1939 Huffman made Firestone Flying Ace. they were made only one year, and are very rare. the tank is integrated into the frame of the bike. it's rough, but not terrible, and has a really nice look to it. I'm almost certain it's a repaint, I don't think these came in black, though it does look good this way. it has a bunch of aftermarket fork darts all over it. by the look of them, they've been on it for at least 60 years or more.
there are a very few things left to correct. first, the truss rods are not correct. they fit well and look good, but they are not Huffman.
second, these normally came with a drop stand. I'm not sure if any came with a kick stand, but this has a fairly typical Huffman type kick on it at present.
finally, the seat is very nearly correct, but I'm not certain if it is truly correct.
I got the bike in pieces, and had to add about half. I've done what I could to preserve it's cool near original look, and think I've succeeded pretty well. it rides great and looks amazing.
let me know if you're interested. I may put it in the for sale section soon, so here's your first chance.


----------

